# Turtle on a plane in Tas



## RoryBreaker (May 24, 2016)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-...nt-at-tasmania/7439162?WT.ac=localnews_hobart


----------



## Wally (May 24, 2016)

Just goes to show how easy it is to get something on a plane you're not meant to have. In today's security environment to boot!


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 24, 2016)

Why, when healthy reptiles are discovered during an attempt smuggle, are they destroyed? I understand that they can pose a health risk to local populations if released back into the wild, but can't they donate or sell the reptiles to a zoo or a reputable keeper? It's a complete waste of life.


----------



## Tinky (May 25, 2016)

SOFAR in Newcastle used to rehome the frogs found in fruit boxes at the local markets. Unfortunatly if you dont have a volenteer organisation like that then no one is going to take the time to quaranteen and rehome these animals.


----------



## Nero Egernia (May 25, 2016)

Tinky said:


> SOFAR in Newcastle used to rehome the frogs found in fruit boxes at the local markets. Unfortunatly if you dont have a volenteer organisation like that then no one is going to take the time to quaranteen and rehome these animals.



Surely a regular keeper can quarantine just as effectively as an organisation? Most keepers generally partake in quarantine practices all the time to protect their own collections.


----------



## Wally (May 25, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Most keepers generally partake in quarantine practices all the time to protect their own collections.



I reckon that might be open to considerable debate.

Certainly not fair on the turtle concerned though.


----------

